# Attn Helmet People



## BLESS (Mar 22, 2007)

ok, so I've decided that it's a good idea that I get a helmet.  I looked on REI and this is what they got.  ANy info on any of these?  Are they what I want?  Any particular ones?  Or any on another site you might recommend?  I don't wanna spend a mortgage payment.

THANKS!


http://www.rei.com/online/store/Sea...mets&noalias=1&cat=40004352&vcat=REI_SEARCH:N


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2007)

I have the G10 with the TuneUps ear pieces and love it.  They all fit differently however.  I'd check fit in a local store then price compare online.


----------



## BLESS (Mar 22, 2007)

uhhh, what are the tune ups & ear pieces? 


Sorry for the lack of knowledge.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2007)

You really need to go to a shop and try a few on. Some folks have Giro heads, other Boeri heads, etc. It might also not be a bad idea to bring your goggles along to confirm they fit well with the helmet. Another big thing to consider is ventilation. Some helmets like the Giro 9 have inserts that can easily be lost. The Giro G10 has a slider which opens all vents. Tune-ups (for an iPod, etc.) may or may not be important to you.

FWIW, I had a Giro 9 which was okay, but I upgraded to a G10 and love it. It fits better and no more lost vent inserts.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 22, 2007)

I recomend a Giro Fuse or G10 depending on your head shape.  Both have controllable vents operated by a switch.  Real nice when skiing hard the riding the chair on a cold day.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2007)

Me, my wife and a bunch of other folks we know have the Giro Fuse Helmet. Great helmet and that's a price that's hard to beat. However, like Greg says, go to a shop first and try it out.


----------



## BLESS (Mar 22, 2007)

cool...thanks.  Is there any main difference that would sway me to the Fuse or the g10?  I'm gonna go to REI and try em on anyway, I'll bring my goggles, however I may end up getting new ones next year.....

Great info people, keep it comin.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2007)

BLESS said:


> cool...thanks. Is there any main difference that would sway me to the Fuse or the g10?


 
Don't know, I'm on my second Fuse and love it. It does appear that the Fuse has more vents.

Edit:

The fuse vents hold snow better


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2007)

BLESS said:


> Is there any main difference that would sway me to the Fuse or the g10?



Yeah. Pick the one that makes you look more bad-ass. 

Seriously, choose the better fitting helmet...


----------



## BLESS (Mar 23, 2007)

right....now I hope they have both models @ their store here in Rhody.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 23, 2007)

i have the G10 Giro and its great, light weight, tons of vents that you an open or close...but def go to a ski shop with your goggles...every helmet fits differently on your noodle and will not always take to your current goggle..you can get a great brain bucket for $100.00


----------



## bigbog (Mar 23, 2007)

*have to try them on....*

As mentioned, there is a Giro fit, a Boeri fit?, and there is a Marker fit(non-circular).  Love my Marker M3s...from last season.  Plenty of ventilation.  Skull-cap fits nicely underneath if needed.

$.01


----------



## hammer (Mar 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> FWIW, I had a Giro 9 which was okay, but I upgraded to a G10 and love it. It fits better and no more lost vent inserts.


Ever since you mentioned the vent inserts I get nervous each time I take mine out...

I'd agree that, unless you can get a great deal on a Giro 9 or the 10 just doesn't fit, it's worth getting the 10.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 23, 2007)

BLESS said:


> cool...thanks.  Is there any main difference that would sway me to the Fuse or the g10?  I'm gonna go to REI and try em on anyway, I'll bring my goggles, however I may end up getting new ones next year.....
> 
> Great info people, keep it comin.



They have a slightly different shape to them.  Dont know how to really explain it, but I could feel it.  The G10 also has a larger shell, but that is just looks.


----------



## dl (Mar 23, 2007)

Fuse fits people with rounder heads a bit better. G10 fits people with oval heads a bit better. This is guidance only. As noted previously, all helmets fit differently. Just be thankful that you don't have a XXXL size pumpkin - there are very few choices in that size range.


----------



## SkiDog (Mar 23, 2007)

Another vote for the Giro 10....I have it with the tune-ups, but its GREAT either way.

M


----------



## newskier (Mar 23, 2007)

I got the Giro G10 this season and love it, but as has been said before, all the different brands and models fit a bit differently. I tried on many helmets before deciding the G10 gave me the best fit. And then my old goggles didn't fit well with it, so I ended up buying new goggles as well.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> They have a slightly different shape to them.  Dont know how to really explain it, but I could feel it.  The G10 also has a larger shell, but that is just looks.



Not sure how it compares to the Fuse, but the G10 fit is actually a bit smaller than the nine. My size L nine was just a tad too big (okay with a balaclave underneath). My G10 also size L fits *perfectly*.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Not sure how it compares to the Fuse, but the G10 fit is actually a bit smaller than the nine. My size L nine was just a tad too big (okay with a balaclave underneath). My G10 also size L fits *perfectly*.



What i was saying was the outer shell of the G10 is bigger.  Not the area that your head fills.

According to the Giro rep, all of the sizes throughout the Giro line are the same.  If you are a L in one helmet, you are a L in all Giro's, including the kids sizes.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> What i was saying was the outer shell of the G10 is bigger.  Not the area that your head fills.
> 
> According to the Giro rep, all of the sizes throughout the Giro line are the same.  If you are a L in one helmet, you are a L in all Giro's, including the kids sizes.



Well, I can tell you my G10 fits more snugly than my nine did. Perhaps the nine was packed out a bit? I suppose helmets can pack out like boots...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, I can tell you my G10 fits more snugly than my nine did. Perhaps the nine was packed out a bit? I suppose helmets can pack out like boots...



Not sure, but thats why it is important to try on your helmet.


----------

